# CO2 set up



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

FINALLY GOT $200!!!!!!!!
I am looking around getting a Co2 set up from a local member.
Any one selling their co2 set up by any chance?
also looking for a tank 75 gallon +


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Pmed


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pm'ed.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a regulator with 6 ports and 3 10lb tanks available...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

pmed back!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sorry macfan,
i'm hoping to get a full set up.
thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

get yours figure out. I think exotic aquatic, and aquatic designs might have them.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

MacFan, I think I a good home for your setup.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Also looking for a regulator with a timer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jason found one. he bought mine that I wasn't using. there is one at dna for 75 that's a 5 pound setup. they also have a regulator.


----------

